

Money can buy you happiness. Up to a point. - yogsototh
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20727770.101-money-can-buy-you-happiness--up-to-a-point.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Same topic, many articles:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1668979>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1668909>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1668478> <\- This one

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1667603>

